#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Debt collection agencies?

## Myofb

I need to get some help with a couple of debts I am owed. Anyone know if there are debt collection agencies in BKK?

----------


## good2bhappy

How much is the debt?
Do you think they can pay?

----------


## Myofb

One is 220,000THB the other is 1,100,000. Both have had sufficient to pay but chose not to. They need motivating I think. In UK there are agencies but I don't know about here.

----------


## good2bhappy

Have you thought about using a lawyer?

----------


## Mr Lick

Do you have a contract with the people who owe you? If not then a lawyer really wouldn't be of much use.


In this type of situation it is always beneficial to know one or two police officers who may be able to help you out for a percentage. The officers themselves wouldn't get involved personally but many know unsavoury people (debt collectors) who would lean on those concerned. It's a quick and easy way to reimbursement.

I was offered same a few years ago but the debt was so small i never took up the offer.

----------


## Myofb

> Do you have a contract with the people who owe you? If not then a lawyer really wouldn't be of much use.
> In this type of situation it is always beneficial to know one or two police officers who may be able to help you out for a percentage. The officers themselves wouldn't get involved personally but many know unsavoury people (debt collectors) who would lean on those concerned. It's a quick and easy way to reimbursement.
> I was offered same a few years ago but the debt was so small i never took up the offer.


 I do have signed agreements. I suspect the agreements won't actually be much use though, they will just drag it out as they have done already. I think I have been had by a couple of con-artists masquerading as friends; one is half Thai half British and the other is an Aussie - themselves close friends.
The police thing might be useful (and emotionally satisfying) but I have no idea how to go about it and I don't know any police. Bit of a bugger really, I don't even know any motocy. All further suggestions/advice gratefully received.

----------


## FarangRed

They both in BKK?

----------


## Myofb

> They both in BKK?



yes, they both live in the same condo out on Pattanakhan

----------


## Mr Lick

I can only advise you to ask around the area in order to find out if anyone can assist. 

A word of warning - do not part wth any cash until the debt is paid or you will be throwing good money after bad. Some people make promises if you pay money up front but never deliver. They don't need to as they already have your cash!

----------


## Myofb

> I can only advise you to ask around the area in order to find out if anyone can assist. 
> 
> A word of warning - do not part wth any cash until the debt is paid or you will be throwing good money after bad. Some people make promises if you pay money up front but never deliver. They don't need to as they already have your cash!


 Gotcha, thanks - seems like good advice. Any suggestions as to whom I should enquire with?

----------


## chitown

What kind of cut would I get if I speak to them and they pay up pronto.   ::chitown::

----------


## Overman

Try the police.

Off duty ones.

----------


## superman

The people you are after are called  'Reng Rat Nee', excuse any spellin mistakes. They are people that will recoup your money using various methods other than in the legal course. IE, follow the debtor to their place of work and embarrass them in front of co-workers by shouting about their debt problem, or outside their homes. Unfortunately I couldn't find one, but they're out there. I live out in the sticks, making life that much more awkward.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

If you involve the police it will cost ya.

----------


## Larn

^     Not always. Wife advanced funds for an awning to be made. The guy took the money and promptly spent it on booze. A few weeks went by with the guy basically laughing at the wife. 

  Wife and police capt family friend made a visit to the builder’s home. The builder did a runner when he saw them arriving.

  That weekend the builder’s brother delivered the money to the pol capt in a very public place. The builder was too scared to do it himself as he was convinced the police would shoot him. 

  The capt was happy to help out and refused an offered payment.

----------


## superman

Whoever he chooses is going to cost him. Due to my experiences, even though my dues weren't as much as Myofb's, I'd forget about it. Just put it down to experience. I took things into my own hands and ended up paying compensation to the person who owed me money. Lesson learned. Don't lend money and don't trust Thai's, whatever level they are. I thought I was 100% right in doing what I did, in trying to regain my loses, but ............ Good luck, but just walk away is my advice.

----------


## kingwilly

> Lesson learned. Don't lend money and don't trust Thai's, whatever level they are.


I don't think he said that he loaned the money. 1.4 million is a decent whack of cash to 'just forget about it'.

----------


## Overman

What do they owe you the money for?

----------


## superman

> don't think he said that he loaned the money. 1.4 million is a decent whack of cash to 'just forget about it'.


I never said he "loaned" it. I was talking my experience. Even at 1.4 million, forget about it. Learn a lesson. Don't trust Thai's, 10 Baht or 20 million. They can't help but lie.

----------


## Myofb

Cheers for all the replies.  I have thought about walking away but these two are farang and I think wtf. Yes I made an error of judgement in lending money and no I won't be doing it again, but it seems that some effort would be warranted. 

These are 2 guys who I became friendly with - they lived in the same condo as me, and they both practically got down on bended knee and begged me to help them fund a small business venture, one exporting Thai crafts to Aussie and the other selling ore in small quantities. Now I have run out of patience asking and they have used my demands as a reason not to pay - wtf - right? Usual thing though, quick payback, help a friend out. Pretty classic confidence-tricksters. Never thought it could happen to me.


I was probably naive, I accept that, yes, muy own fault, I accept that as well - odd that the only people who have ripped me off in Thailand have been farangs… go figure.


These guys will likely laugh at the legal process, or so I think I should assume. The best advice I got here is to seek out an off-duty policeman, I ought to be able to do that.


How I feel - frankly, is that if I can't see the money again then the sight of them with double leg-casts would at least be satisfying. I do feel a bit disgruntled...

----------


## artist

If these guys are still operating and out and about drinking going to bars etc crusafize them as they are just taking the piss. You will have to get heavy handed and loose them as friends. Over a million baht is not to be sneezed as losing.

----------


## rawlins

I'll do it for a monkey.

----------


## DrAndy

lots of people would work for 30% of any cash surrendered

police included

mind you, they might take it all and run, but at least it would be fun

----------


## DrAndy

> I'll do it for a monkey.


 
I don't think the OP is a monkey

----------


## Myofb

> I'll do it for a monkey.


 I just happen to have a monkey PM me  :Smile: 
Seriously, I would be prepared to pay up to 40% of the outstanding amount. Cost of doing business and 60% recovered beats bugger all by a fair margin.

----------


## 9999

^^ I don't think he meant you. A monkey is $500 in Aussie speak.

OP, good advice here. Go to the cops, offer them a cut. I got helped out for 20% of a decent 5 figure sum. They said they could take care of it but needed 'legal fees'. No collect no pay. I didn't ask questions when they paid me 3 weeks later.

----------


## FarangRed

Send me PM I have the guys who love doing things like this

----------


## FarangRed

> ^^ I don't think he meant you. A monkey is $500 in Aussie speak.
> 
> OP, good advice here. Go to the cops, offer them a cut. I got helped out for 20% of a decent 5 figure sum. They said they could take care of it but needed 'legal fees'. No collect no pay. I didn't ask questions when they paid me 3 weeks later.


Same in England a Monkey was 500 pounds

----------


## rawlins

[QUOTE=FarangRed;1424137]


> Same in England a Monkey was 500 pounds


I meant 500 baht.

Dodgy police would probably get it quicker though.

----------


## superman

> Seriously, I would be prepared to pay up to 40% of the outstanding amount. Cost of doing business and 60% recovered beats bugger all by a fair margin.


Myofb if you do plan to use a criminal act to seek compensation, then my advice would be 'don't be here if things go tits up'. If things go wrong you will indirectly be involved and your agents will surely squeal that you were the paymaster. 
Walk away and save yourself the possibilities of a jail term, or reprisals from the debtors.

----------


## Myofb

> Send me PM I have the guys who love doing things like this


Have to get my posts up to 20 first (forum restriction). Coupla days...

----------


## Myofb

> Originally Posted by Myofb
> 
> Seriously, I would be prepared to pay up to 40% of the outstanding amount. Cost of doing business and 60% recovered beats bugger all by a fair margin.
> 
> 
> Myofb if you do plan to use a criminal act to seek compensation, then my advice would be 'don't be here if things go tits up'. If things go wrong you will indirectly be involved and your agents will surely squeal that you were the paymaster. 
> Walk away and save yourself the possibilities of a jail term, or reprisals from the debtors.


 Many thanks for the cautionary note, makes good sense.

----------


## good2bhappy

Go the legal route

----------


## Bogon

Go legal.
There must be a lawyer out there that will make a deal and take a nice cut on a "no win no fee" basis.
Getting heavies involved might make your problem go round in a full circle and you could end up in a shiney new wheelchair minus you kneecaps.
Be careful and good luck recovering your money.

----------


## Mr Lick

> Go legal.
> There must be a lawyer out there that will make a deal and take a nice cut on a "no win no fee" basis.
> Getting heavies involved might make your problem go round in a full circle and you could end up in a shiney new wheelchair minus you kneecaps.
> Be careful and good luck recovering your money.


 
Lawyers here are pretty much the same as anywhere else in the world. They are after your cash and will never feel as passionate about your situation as you do. They also work at an incredibly slow pace here which given your senario may prove to be very damaging financially.

Personally i wouldn't worry about potential reprisals. If the guys concerned get a gypsy's warning about their future conduct toward you and the resulting consequences should they not take heed, then all will be well.

Imagine yourself in their situation, some heavies come round threatening you, pay up what you owe or you'll gonna have a very nasty accident and the same applies if my friend gets hurt! 

Are you likely to ignore this advice? 

Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Myofb

I would like to say thanks to all for the advice and input. After experiencing life on ThaiVisa it has all come as rather a welcome change.

I will heed all advice - I feel a lot of light has been shed on the situation, so thanks to all once again.

----------


## FarangRed

> I would like to say thanks to all for the advice and input. After experiencing life on ThaiVisa it has all come as rather a welcome change.
> 
> I will heed all advice - I feel a lot of light has been shed on the situation, so thanks to all once again.


To start with my wife is a lawyer and also her sister in BKK

----------


## Perota

I'm surprised nobody suggested google.

I just typed "debt recovery thailand" and got the contact details of a number of specialized agencies. I would try that first, especially if you don't have any "special" connection in Thailand.

Same personal advise as everybody else, don't try anything stupid yourself and hire only "official" agencies. "Friends of friends" who may help you are of same kind that the people who cheated you, no point of making your problem double.

----------


## INTJ

Myofb - did you get anything sorted yet ? Sorry my PM not working

Cheers

----------


## dirk diggler

For a similar true life story, I suggest reading Welcome to Hell by Colin Martin. A remarkable story.

Welcome to Hell - Book

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Read it myself a couple of years ago in one sitting. A very forthright tale of a man with a violent nature entangled in the judicial system of Thailand.

Well done Dirk, a good read.

----------


## pickel

> Myofb - did you get anything sorted yet ? Sorry my PM not working  Cheers


I don't think you'll get a response from him, he's in the TD jail. Or possibly back with a new nic.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by INTJ
> 
> Myofb - did you get anything sorted yet ? Sorry my PM not working  Cheers
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll get a response from him, he's in the TD jail. Or possibly back with a new nic.


Not surprising, and yes, Mr. Immodium is all too transparent.

----------


## dirk diggler

> ^ Read it myself a couple of years ago in one sitting. A very forthright tale of a man with a violent nature entangled in the judicial system of Thailand.
> 
> Well done Dirk, a good read.


There's something quite frightening about reading real life prison stories, as guilty or not anybody could be unfortunate enough to end up there. ANYBODY.

I'm currently reading Marching Powder by Rusty Young about an Englishman sent to the notorious San Pedro in Bolivia for drug trafficking. That takes prison systems to a whole new level!

----------


## INTJ

^

Amazing book (great pictures in the insert too), - that and "Escape" by David McMillan are the best prison books out there IMO

The Damage Done, Welcome to Hell etc. pale in comparison, Sandra Gregorys book was readable though.


Cheers

----------


## king of uranus

What do you do to get into TeakDoor jail? This ain't TV after all! This guy had a condo for sale, wonder if he still does under a new nicname?

----------


## English Noodles

Well if he still needs the money recovering, I think he should sign up a new ID and PM me. 40%? Fuck, you will have your 60% by this time next week.

----------


## generalcalm

I did some work for a company in Thailand, seemed  legit. They did not pay their invoice. They told me over and over that  they were paying it, and kept answering their phone for months after  just saying they would do it that day, or they lost the invoice etc etc. I am willing to give a share of the collected amount  (even if you engaged a Thai collections agency and took an extra cut  whatever you need). The total is $1,811 AUD for some app development  work. (Annoyingly I only charged them a fraction of our total cost to  provide the service, in good faith of future work! This was agreed to.)

I have all the contact details, addresses, email, phone numbers etc.

Is this something anyone would be interested in looking at?

----------


## sranchito

> Whoever he chooses is going to cost him. Due to my experiences, even though my dues weren't as much as Myofb's, I'd forget about it. Just put it down to experience. I took things into my own hands and ended up paying compensation to the person who owed me money. Lesson learned. Don't lend money and don't trust Thai's, whatever level they are. I thought I was 100% right in doing what I did, in trying to regain my loses, but ............ Good luck, but just walk away is my advice.


B1.3million is an amount you can just walk away from? That is over 40k USD.  A Thai could make that last for 8-10 years out in the sticks. Wouldn't make that too public, someone might come for a visit.

----------


## superman

> B1.3million is an amount you can just walk away from?


The amount I got done for wasn't as high as that, but due to the trouble I had with the police and the fall out trying to get my monies back, yes I'd walk away. Been there done that and learned my lesson the hard way. Never trust a Thai when it comes to money. Okay, they're not all bad, but if you live by that rule you won't get stung.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> I can only advise you to ask around the area in order to find out if anyone can assist. 
> 
> A word of warning - do not part wth any cash until the debt is paid or you will be throwing good money after bad. Some people make promises if you pay money up front but never deliver. They don't need to as they already have your cash!
> 
> 
>  Gotcha, thanks - seems like good advice. Any suggestions as to whom I should enquire with?


oops, wrong thread!

----------


## DrAndy

> Do you have a contract with the people who owe you? If not then a lawyer really wouldn't be of much use.   In this type of situation it is always beneficial to know one or two police officers


I posted this before to cries of ridicule

BUT a friend of mine was ripped off by her builder she had paid a large amount of money upfront

Her father is a retired Army Officer who contacted a couple of old friends

they found the builder, beat him, put him in a police cell (yes) and threatened him

they let him out after a couple of days and he paid back the money


seems like that type of thing is the only way to get money back here!

----------


## superman

I agree Doc. You just have to hope that the debtor hasn't got police friends with a higher status.

----------


## sranchito

> Originally Posted by sranchito
> 
> B1.3million is an amount you can just walk away from?
> 
> 
> The amount I got done for wasn't as high as that, but due to the trouble I had with the police and the fall out trying to get my monies back, yes I'd walk away. Been there done that and learned my lesson the hard way. Never trust a Thai when it comes to money. Okay, they're not all bad, but if you live by that rule you won't get stung.


Fair enough, I just ain't about to let that amount go.  I am with the good, Doc on this one.  If you are going to be there, you might as well learn the ways.

----------


## superman

> I am with the good, Doc on this one. If you are going to be there, you might as well learn the ways.


I agree, but you ain't gonna win I'm sorry to say.I learned through hindsight. I hope I'm wrong and I'll be the first to appologise. Good luck.

----------


## cheekyman

> I agree, but you ain't gonna win I'm sorry to say.I learned through hindsight. I hope I'm wrong and I'll be the first to appologise. Good luck.


Can you tell us your story? - I am sure it would be enlightening and a lesson for all.

----------


## superman

I really don't want to go into the details but I'll give it a go. I lent money to someone who I thought trustworthy because of lies they told. I was duped. To guarantee the loan they gave us their landpapers. I was naive and thought I'd recoup my monies from the selling of their land if they defaulted. My wife also got them to sign a 'Sunga ngoen ku' paper(not sure if spelled right). In Thai สัญญาเงินกุ้
The person defaulted and every month for over 6 months they always had an excuse. And everytime I saw this woman she'd have a new piece of gold on. Basically she was taking the piss and I was getting more angry. 
We went to see a lawyer. He basically said we couldn't take or farm the land, let alone sell it. He went through all the details/documents and told us to walk away. He never charged us a fee. 
Basically the defaulter has to sign the land over voluntary, which she refused to do. Even though I had the land papers the defaulter was still legally able to farm the land. The only things she could not do was sell it or take further loans out on it without the papers.
I finally blew my top when I saw her all dressed up with new gold. What I did next was a big mistake. I leaned over and uncoupled a gold chain around her neck. I never physically touched the woman. I told her that when she pays me I'd give her gold back. Yeah I know............ The only witness was my wife.
Two hours later I was called to the police station. Waiting there was the defaulter, her husband, sister and niece who were her witnesses. I'd never seen them before.
To cut it short they wouldn't let me see my lawyer. I ended up paying a large amount cash compensation, and I had to forgo the loan money, and hand over the land papers. Non compliance meant jail term and a lengthy court case. I settled because of pressure from the wife. Been there done that and I wouldn't piss on one if he/she was on fire. ::spin:: Treat them as all being the same and you won't get burned.

----------


## yortyiam

Congratulate yourself for not strangling the bitch, Superman! You would think she would have more respect, given you have Thai wife. Contempt of her own kind too.

----------


## cheekyman

Thanks Superman for your experience - You took what anybody would see as reasonable security and precautions before handing over the cash. It is an obvious lesson for all - do not give loans in Thailand to farang or Thai - The odds are obviously stacked against the lender.

Thanks again

----------


## Dead Metal

If a friend ask's for a large loan, he is no longer a friend.

If they cannot go to official lending houses, you must ask WHY ?
answer, because they are not in a position to pay back...

----------


## superman

> If a friend ask's for a large loan, he is no longer a friend.  If they cannot go to official lending houses, you must ask WHY ? answer, because they are not in a position to pay back...


Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I was new and naive and I thought I was helping. All I showed was how dumb farangs are. Irrespective how poorly educated some are they're still clever enough to run rings around us. Lesson learned, the hard way.

----------


## SiamRick

> Originally Posted by Dead Metal
> 
> If a friend ask's for a large loan, he is no longer a friend.  If they cannot go to official lending houses, you must ask WHY ? answer, because they are not in a position to pay back...
> 
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I was new and naive and I thought I was helping. All I showed was how dumb farangs are. Irrespective how poorly educated some are they're still clever enough to run rings around us. Lesson learned, the hard way.


Most country Thais borrowing money do so because they they cannot pay back the money they already owe. Farangs borrowing money in Thailand, I believe, are in the same straits.

The following is not aimed at the suffering OP. A couple of stories showing how you should never lend money to anyone in Thailand. It shows how absolutely irresponsible people here are. Some details changed. 

Story 1: Across the street from a Thai friend's restaurant in Banglamung is a typical Thai eatery with plastic chairs etc. The lady owner has a good business. She is visited _every_ day by _four_ different debt collectors on motorcycles, who on average want 300 baht a day.  Instead of paying off her debts, she frequently goes to karaokes at night, which is an expensive recreation. She can't even afford to buy beer to sell to her customers and sometimes can't afford to pay the minimal rent or her helper. This woman owner has tried to borrow money from my friend. The answer was "no."

Story 2: The woman helper, who sometimes doesn't get paid, once co-signed a sizeable loan for a friend, who promptly ran away, leaving this waitress with a horrendous burden.


My friend says these kinds of stories are a dime a dozen in Thailand. Do not lend money.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> one is half Thai half British


DJ Pat?

----------


## hillbilly

We just loaned B25,000 to a long time friend of my wife. The truth is that my wife and I know that we are never going to get the money back. Why?The wife's friend is dying of cancer.Somethings I write off, others not quite so easily. There is the Thai way and the Western way. The OP chose the Western way (which I understand) but not the best way here in Thailand...

----------


## expattaffy

> I need to get some help with a couple of debts I am owed. Anyone know if there are debt collection agencies in BKK?


Sorry but all I can say is serves you right :ourrules:

----------


## Yasojack

Thats a good piece of advice for all




> Originally Posted by Dead Metal
> 
> If a friend ask's for a large loan, he is no longer a friend.  If they cannot go to official lending houses, you must ask WHY ? answer, because they are not in a position to pay back...
> 
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I was new and naive and I thought I was helping. *All I showed was how dumb farangs are. Irrespective how poorly educated some are they're still clever enough to run rings around us. Lesson learned, the hard way.*

----------


## Yasojack

I got stung once by my wife's sister and her husband, the husband near sucked my dick to get the money(mortage Arrears) seems they took the money never paid the bank several weeks later was driving round in a new car, as you could imagine, I was not best pleased, we just happened to live around the corner from them.

One night  not longer after, someone visited the car and then the next day seems all the paintwork had of been burned off, and the tyres of his nice new car where shredded, and they never caught the offender, sure made me smile  :Smile: 


Funnily enough my wife never tried blaming me :Smile:

----------


## cheekyman

> Sorry but all I can say is serves you right


It must be great to be perfect and never make an error in judgement!!

----------


## wasabi

> I got stung once by my wife's sister and her husband, the husband near sucked my dick to get the money(mortage Arrears) seems they took the money never paid the bank several weeks later was driving round in a new car, as you could imagine, I was not best pleased, we just happened to live around the corner from them.
> 
> One night  not longer after, someone visited the car and then the next day seems all the paintwork had of been burned off, and the tyres of his nice new car where shredded, and they never caught the offender, sure made me smile 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough my wife never tried blaming me


Lovely. I carry a can of paint stripper + an aerosole can of spray paint in my boot(trunk) A Cnrt dickhead manager who pissed me off,could not smack his face in being England. Well there is no company car park and side roads have to be used to park.(somehow his car keeps getting vandalised) Gives me great pleasure watching the bully having to Bicycle into work. Everybody hates him,and with a staff of over a 100,who can it be now,not I.

----------


## kingwilly

I've lent money to Thai people before and been promptly paid back by one, grudingly paid back by another after a lot of fuss.

I've lent money to farang and had similar experiences...

Who would have thought it, people are people.

----------


## sranchito

Exactly what I was thinking, KW.

Just here in the LOS.  Down at the rice bungalow got one in-law that has a rough time to pay the electric bill while his boy pays on time, everytime.

Would I trust my sis-in-law, nope.  But, I'd give my niece signature authority on my bank account.

Had a friend here in the States.  Went out to sea for a couple weeks.  The girl that had moved in with him stole everything while he was gone.  When he got back in from sea, he opened his door and thought he was in the wrong town home.  never found her.

People are people.

----------


## superman

> People are people.


That may be. But if you treat them all as if they're 'suspect' then you've covered your arse and you'll live to fight another day.

----------


## Wyyy

I am looking for a debt collector. If possible using force. This guy owe me money and he still have money. He did not want to pay. He owes around 4 millons baht. I have all proof and paper. I am looking for a serious debt collector. You can reply me here or by email.

Thanks

----------


## Mrgolofkin

Just out of interest, is he Thai or Farang?
When you say he has money, would that be in cash or assets?
Do you know where he lives?

----------


## Wyyy

> Just out of interest, is he Thai or Farang?
> When you say he has money, would that be in cash or assets?
> Do you know where he lives?


Of course i know where he lives. He has cash and property. His business is booming he just pretending doesnt want to pay. That is why i need to use force not small fry debt collector. Let me know if you have one. I am very serious about it

----------


## Bower

^Thai or Farang was part of the question.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by Mrgolofkin
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, is he Thai or Farang?
> When you say he has money, would that be in cash or assets?
> Do you know where he lives?
> 
> 
> Of course i know where he lives. He has cash and property. His business is booming he just pretending doesnt want to pay. That is why i need to use force not small fry debt collector. Let me know if you have one. I am very serious about it


This feels like one of those computer games... my Cobra Mk III is currently being serviced at Lave.

----------


## Pragmatic

Befriend a policeman. Seriously.

----------


## wasabi

> I really don't want to go into the details but I'll give it a go. I lent money to someone who I thought trustworthy because of lies they told. I was duped. To guarantee the loan they gave us their landpapers. I was naive and thought I'd recoup my monies from the selling of their land if they defaulted. My wife also got them to sign a 'Sunga ngoen ku' paper(not sure if spelled right). In Thai สัญญาเงินกุ้
> The person defaulted and every month for over 6 months they always had an excuse. And everytime I saw this woman she'd have a new piece of gold on. Basically she was taking the piss and I was getting more angry. 
> We went to see a lawyer. He basically said we couldn't take or farm the land, let alone sell it. He went through all the details/documents and told us to walk away. He never charged us a fee. 
> Basically the defaulter has to sign the land over voluntary, which she refused to do. Even though I had the land papers the defaulter was still legally able to farm the land. The only things she could not do was sell it or take further loans out on it without the papers.
> I finally blew my top when I saw her all dressed up with new gold. What I did next was a big mistake. I leaned over and uncoupled a gold chain around her neck. I never physically touched the woman. I told her that when she pays me I'd give her gold back. Yeah I know............ The only witness was my wife.
> Two hours later I was called to the police station. Waiting there was the defaulter, her husband, sister and niece who were her witnesses. I'd never seen them before.
> To cut it short they wouldn't let me see my lawyer. I ended up paying a large amount cash compensation, and I had to forgo the loan money, and hand over the land papers. Non compliance meant jail term and a lengthy court case. I settled because of pressure from the wife. Been there done that and I wouldn't piss on one if he/she was on fire.Treat them as all being the same and you won't get burned.



When people ask me to lend them money I always suggest that they ask a bank to lend them the money.
If a bank won't lend them money then why should I.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Have you practiced this in GTA6?


...the worst that can happen is you get sore thumbs...

----------


## Wyyy

Is anyone here can help me. I sell something to him and we have been doing business for almost 2 years. Suddenly he refused to pay old invoice. Let me know if someone can find me a serious debt collector.

Thanks.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Let me know if someone can find me a serious debt collector.


I told you. Find a local policeman and make him your friend. If he can't help you he will know who can.

----------


## Wyyy

> Originally Posted by Wyyy
> 
> Let me know if someone can find me a serious debt collector.
> 
> 
> I told you. Find a local policeman and make him your friend. If he can't help you he will know who can.


Do you think local policemen will introduce me to someone who can use force?

----------


## Pragmatic

^ A quiet word in the guy's ear by a policeman may be all that is required. Why use force when there's no need to?

----------


## VocalNeal

> but these two are farang





> to help them fund a small business venture


Someone with connections to immigration? 

Given the proliferation of money lenders it should be quite easy to find collection guys. 

Small ad in the Bangkok Post?  "will xxx xxx and xxx xxx living at xxx xxx please call to firm up schedule to repay the 220,000 and 1,xxx,xxx they owe"

----------


## Wyyy

> Originally Posted by Myofb
> 
> but these two are farang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, can you introduce me. I really need to use force because i tolerated long enough. I dont mind losing half of my shares.

----------


## Wyyy

> ^ A quiet word in the guy's ear by a policeman may be all that is required. Why use force when there's no need to?


Please introduce to me will you? Send me an email. Thanks

----------


## Pragmatic

> Please introduce to me will you? Send me an email. Thanks


Yeah right. Don't hold yer breath.

----------


## wasabi

Listen Wisguy you have had enough help given to you on here so be a good boy and say thank you.. 
Two it appears that you have been doing business in Thailand for a LONG time. Yes.
Therefore Long time wise guy must know something already about the country and you must know a few people to ask the above.
WiGuy it appears here that you insist on violence.
Why?
I ll tell you why, because just like the DEA pricks you need to blackmail a member on here by publicly getting him to admit to being prepared to organise violence. You want to incriminate an innocent poster.

Nobody help this WiSmeg. It's a Sting.

----------


## VocalNeal

According to Google Translate this is what you need?


ปลัดอำเภอ
Plạd xảp̣hex

----------

